# Belt or Gear Case - Ariens 7524



## Backcountry (Jan 25, 2016)

Yes, I'm a new guy here, and I had no idea the world of snow blowers was so vast. Very impressive experience here on the forum. So, we managed the most recent storm, and I noticed that my Ariens 7524 (Model 932141) w/ 7.5hp Tecumseh has an issue. 

The shaft to the impeller and auger spins, which in turn spins the impeller and auger, but under more than a light load, both augers stop spinning. I've checked the shear bolts, and while one is ever so slightly bent, they were both intact. Auger shaft is greased well. I checked the adjustments of the attachment clutch lever, and they're within range. I checked the attachment V-belt, and it is in contact with the belt finger when the attachment clutch is disengaged, and has proper clearances when engaged. It does not appear to be slipping, but it's also an old belt.

Since the shaft and worm gear assembly continue to spin, even when the augers stop, it leads me to believe that there is a problem inside the gear case. I'm inclined to replace the belt, since it's a cheap and relatively easy thing to fix, but the realist in me doesn't believe that it will change any of the symptoms. Can you folks confirm that I'm on the right track here?

Thanks for everything!

BC


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

If the impeller shaft is still spinning, but the augers and their shaft are stopping with a load your issue is definitely the gearbox. Most likely the brass gear inside is stripped. Occasionally the pin holding it to the shaft breaks, but that is kind of rare.

Sounds like a new belt isn't going to help your problem.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

does your gearbox have a fill/drain plug ? if so drain the gear oil and inspect it, that should tell the tale of stripped gears. other than that, is the belt badly glazed/burnt or sitting really low in the pulley ?


----------



## Backcountry (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks for the quick replies. Belt does not appear to be glazed. I'll drain the gear case and report back. This machine has not seen much use. Is it common to strip a brass gear without the shear bolts failing?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

It can happen. Usually it happens more when people use the wrong bolts or the augers get rusted on the shaft. It might also happen with heavy snow if the load is on both augers at the same time. Shear bolts usually break when there is a sudden shock load of something getting caught. Sometimes with heavy snow it is not so much the quick shock load but a heavy load over a long time.

You can try either turning the augers without the impeller turning or turning the impeller while trying to hold the augers still. If you can do either then the problem is definitely the gearbox.


----------



## Backcountry (Jan 25, 2016)

I can do both, turn the augers by hand, without the impeller spinning, and spin the impeller by hand, without the augers turning. Kind of surprising that the brass gear is likely shot, given the light duty this machine has seen. No rust to be found either, as the unit has been properly stored/maintained. Guess you just never know. Replacing the gear box seems pretty involved.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Maybe the grease dried out?

Looks like part 53212500

Prices seem to range between about $50 and $80. You will have to work out shipping costs to see whats best for you. Seems you have to buy both gears together. Don't see a part number or price for just the brass gear.

Ariens Snow Blower Shaft and Worm Gear 53212500 | eBay


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Shryp said:


> Maybe the grease dried out?
> 
> Looks like part 53212500
> 
> ...


Be nice if it was only the woodruff key in the gear on the augers, seems there was another similar problem reported yesterday or today with a sheared key


----------



## Backcountry (Jan 25, 2016)

True - I've heard of the keys going "missing". Guess I won't know until it's taken apart. Not sure I have the right tools, as the video I saw showed a guy using a puller, and impact wrench and a long socket.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum Backcountry


----------



## Backcountry (Jan 25, 2016)

Still haven't had a chance to take it down to diagnose. I'll keep y'all posted.

Thanks!


----------

